# Husqvarna 262xp vs 365



## 2rod511 (Jan 6, 2011)

I am looking for a new saw. Right now I own a Husky340 and a 55 rancher ( planning on selling the rancher). I have found 2 saws one is a 262xp and the other is a 365 the specs on both saws are similar and I can get them both for relatively the same price. I am just going to use the saw for my firewood needs. Just wondering if someone more knowledgable than myself had any suggestions on which I should choose. Thanks.


----------



## zogger (Jan 11, 2011)

*pro grade*



2rod511 said:


> I am looking for a new saw. Right now I own a Husky340 and a 55 rancher ( planning on selling the rancher). I have found 2 saws one is a 262xp and the other is a 365 the specs on both saws are similar and I can get them both for relatively the same price. I am just going to use the saw for my firewood needs. Just wondering if someone more knowledgable than myself had any suggestions on which I should choose. Thanks.


 

I have never used either, but just from what I understand, an xp prefix husky saw is considered pro grade. As in, better materials, built stronger, etc. That's the theory anyway. I really don't know about either saw from using them, I used a 55 rancher for a long time, and currently run a 137, which is a fine little saw, I have cut gobs of firewood with that little thing just by keeping the chain real sharp and not really trying to kill it, just using it properly. 

If the 55 is working for you, why sell it? Just getting real old now? I guess just to help offset a new saw purchase that makes sense, especially since you will getting a new warranty.

With that said, echos have five year warranties now for homeowner use, and tanakas have seven years.


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 11, 2011)

Both are great saws that I have owned.. I would go with the 365 if they are in similar condition... Power is fairly close and the 262 is lighter but the 365 is more durable..


----------



## andrethegiant70 (Jan 11, 2011)

Excellent saws both, but if it's a work (regular use) saw, I'd recommend the 365. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING AGAINST THE 262, they are fabulous machines!! But... they are getting long in the tooth, and the 365 can be seriously upgraded if you end up wanting more power. 

Once you get a 365, and you're getting your work done, THEN go for the Sunday sports car.


----------



## HUSKYMAN (Jan 11, 2011)

If you are going to be cutting firewood with an 18" bar all the time and weight is an issue, get the 262xp. If you plan on running 24" bars often then get the 365. The 365 is NOT more durable than the 262, there are many out there that have been running for 15 years. Also the 365 has been out for a good 10 years at least so these saws could be very similar in age. 

262xp is faster in smaller wood, the 365 with its large bar mount handles longer bars better.


----------



## D_Sully (Jan 11, 2011)

I own a 365 special and it is a great saw. Im not really a husky fan but i got this one on trade and i have come to depend on it. with a 20" bar it is unstoppable. Ive slowed it down on a big ol ash stump, but it finished the job. even with the crazy drags for husky. Just use that depth file and hit em a few times. Theres my opinion, hope it helps ya. Be safe


----------



## Sledcrazzy (Jan 11, 2011)

I really like the 365, i had a 262 and it was a tough old saw but now i have a ported 365 that will out cut my stock 372 and do it smoother. If you want alot of saw for your buck i would get the 365 and mod it up abit, cut faster than the 372 and save 300 bucks.


----------



## fawncreekranch (Jan 12, 2011)

I love my 365. Sorry never tried the 262


----------



## spike60 (Jan 12, 2011)

andrethegiant70 said:


> Excellent saws both, but if it's a work (regular use) saw, I'd recommend the 365. ABSOLUTELY NOTHING AGAINST THE 262, they are fabulous machines!! But... they are getting long in the tooth, and the 365 can be seriously upgraded if you end up wanting more power.
> 
> Once you get a 365, and you're getting your work done, THEN go for the Sunday sports car.



This is sensable advice. The saws are very close, and assuming they are in equal condition, the 365 has a slight advantage. It has a bit more power in bigger wood due to a more efficient cylinder design. Just like the 372, it is a closed port affair with the transfers open to the bottom. In fact it only differs from a 372 by having a 2mm smaller bore. In the case of the 365, the lack of an "XP" decal is only due to a marketing decision. 

262's are really nice, and they are a little lighter than the 365. In average firewood sized wood, you won't notice a difference in power, but you will notice the weight difference after working a while. The 262 is a bit of a legend around here, but like the MS361, it's kind of overated. Both are very good, but neither are way out in front of the other saws in the 60cc class as many believe. I'd pick a Jonsered 630 over either of them.

But again, you're comparing two saws that are really very close. So, IMO the choice should come down to which ever of the two seems to be in better condition.


----------



## The Count (Jan 12, 2011)

as I see it, 262 is no longer in production while 365 still is on the shelves.

I`m thinking that is nearly impossible for the two saws to be in equal shape and therefore a deeper analysis of the two should decide the winer.

but if you need a saw for bigger wood, lean towards the 365.
I know a guy who cries still about his stolen 262XP. a hek of a saw.

better yet, if the saws are dirt cheap, get them both, restore what`s needed, give them a spin and the decision should come by itself.


----------



## nmurph (Jan 12, 2011)

unless you plan to upgrade the 365 to a 70cc saw, i would def go with the 262. they are a great saw and are close to 2 lbs lighter than a 365. a 262 will pull a 20" with great ease and a 24" with a lighter hand. if you are consistantly needing a 24" bar i would go with the 365, otherwise, it's the 262 all the way to the woodshed.


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2011)

spike60 said:


> This is sensable advice. The saws are very close, and assuming they are in equal condition, the 365 has a slight advantage. It has a bit more power in bigger wood due to a more efficient cylinder design. Just like the 372, it is a closed port affair with the transfers open to the bottom. In fact it only differs from a 372 by having a 2mm smaller bore. In the case of the 365, the lack of an "XP" decal is only due to a marketing decision.
> 
> 262's are really nice, and they are a little lighter than the 365. In average firewood sized wood, you won't notice a difference in power, but you will notice the weight difference after working a while. The 262 is a bit of a legend around here, but like the MS361, it's kind of overated. Both are very good, but neither are way out in front of the other saws in the 60cc class as many believe. I'd pick a Jonsered 630 over either of them.
> 
> But again, you're comparing two saws that are really very close. So, IMO the choice should come down to which ever of the two seems to be in better condition.



I see that point, but imo you disregard the weight issue a bit too easily. 

The 365 and the 630 are very close to some very good 70cc saws in weight - the 361 and 262 aren't. 60-65cc saws that weight like a 70cc one makes little sence to me!


----------



## MS460WOODCHUCK (Jan 12, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I see that point, but imo you disregard the weight issue a bit too easily.
> 
> The 365 and the 630 are very close to some very good 70cc saws in weight - the 361 and 262 aren't. 60-65cc saws that weight like a 70cc one makes little sence to me!


 
The 365 makes alot of sense to me, it's a 60ish cc saw patiently waiting to be upgraded to a 70cc saw. That is something that the 262 and 361 will never do!


----------



## spike60 (Jan 12, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I see that point, but imo you disregard the weight issue a bit too easily.
> 
> The 365 and the 630 are very close to some very good 70cc saws in weight - the 361 and 262 aren't. 60-65cc saws that weight like a 70cc one makes little sence to me!


 

I did mention the weight, and that it would be noticed after extended cutting. It's just that you and I always place different importance on saw weight. But the older I get..........:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 12, 2011)

You can't go wrong with a 262XP. I have one and it is a great saw everyplace. Even with that said, I do think it's power is somewhat over-rated. It's rated about the same as a 268XP, but ratings are listed on paper, when you are bucking up big logs the 268XP pulls harder and cuts faster. The power curve isn't nearly as "smooth", and the older design isn't as "ergonomic", but the 268XP is stronger than the 262XP non-the-less.

The only thing I don't like about the 262XP is the small mount bar. As good as it is, it's best suited to an 18" bar 3/8" full chisel. Pulls 20" OK, but I wouldn't want a 24" bar on it in hardwood. Another thing to consider here, IF you have plans of running a 24" bar, the 365 is more attractive.

The 365 also makes more sense as it's a modern design, and probably has better parts support for it, or will have as they phase out parts for older discontinued models. The idea of putting the 372XP top end on one is also very attractive, IF you ever wear out the 65cc P/C or feel like making a real runner out of it?.....just my 02 on the whole deal......Cliff


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2011)

Cliff R said:


> ....
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the 262XP is the small mount bar. As good as it is, it's best suited to an 18" bar 3/8" full chisel. Pulls 20" OK, but I wouldn't want a 24" bar on it in hardwood. Another thing to consider here, IF you have plans of running a 24" bar, the 365 is more attractive. ....



I have no problem with that - long bars negate the purpose of a light powerhead. 24" bars isn't what 60cc saws are really intended for anyway!


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 12, 2011)

Correct.

The reason I don't like the small mount is that my 181, 480, and 268XP use the same bars. I have a good assortment of bars from 18" to 30" for those saws. I have to buy a different bar for the 262XP, making it an "oddball" in my line-up. My 55's are equipped with the same small mount bars, but are in .325, not 3/8".....Cliff


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Ok troll help me out here I will elaborate on my earlier post... First the weight.. Troll will know exactly but the 262 is what 12.8lbs(from CSCC) and the 365 is 13.8(from my poor memory  )? The clutch on the 262 is much smaller an outboard and a weak point on the 262.. The 262 carb choke is a little plastic tab that rocks back and forth and falls out when the cover is removed.. has a cheesy plastic clutch cover with little tabs on the back to keep it flush.. Small bar mount. Lesser filter than the 365 especially if you put a high top on.. 365 has a better chain adjuster.. 365 has a lot of potential for upgrades in the future.. 365 has tons of aftermarket and used parts. As for the durability they both run forever if you keep them up and use good fuel/mix I was refering to some of the plastics on the 262 not holding up as well.. Now I'm sure the tanks on the 365 are much larger and with the bigger bars generally on the 365 I'm sure it always feels much heavier in the field to some... But to me hands down the 365 is a far superior saw..


----------



## REJ2 (Jan 12, 2011)

Oldsawnut said:


> Ok troll help me out here I will elaborate on my earlier post... First the weight.. Troll will know exactly but the 262 is what 12.8lbs(from CSCC) and the 365 is 13.8(from my poor memory  )? The clutch on the 262 is much smaller an outboard and a weak point on the 262.. The 262 carb choke is a little plastic tab that rocks back and forth and falls out when the cover is removed.. has a cheesy plastic clutch cover with little tabs on the back to keep it flush.. Small bar mount. Lesser filter than the 365 especially if you put a high top on.. 365 has a better chain adjuster.. 365 has a lot of potential for upgrades in the future.. 365 has tons of aftermarket and used parts. As for the durability they both run forever if you keep them up and use good fuel/mix I was refering to some of the plastics on the 262 not holding up as well.. Now I'm sure the tanks on the 365 are much larger and with the bigger bars generally on the 365 I'm sure it always feels much heavier in the field to some... But to me hands down the 365 is a far superior saw..


 
I've seen published weights for the 365 to be 13lbs. even, not sure how accurate it is though. Never weighed mine, but that would make them real close if the 12.8 is fairly close for the 262. REJ2


----------



## nmurph (Jan 12, 2011)

262's are just a ounce or two shy of 13lbs. the 365 specs at 13.2, but i think the street weight is a little over 14lbs. the 262 is also less bulky. again, as i have said before, if you are consistantly needing a 24" bar, i certainly think the 365 is the better option. but if a 20" will satisfy the bulk of your cutting, with the odd job needing 24", then the 262 is tough to beat. yes, the engineer that designed the choke lever should have been fired.


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 12, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> I see that point, but imo you disregard the weight issue a bit too easily.
> 
> The 365 and the 630 are very close to some very good 70cc saws in weight - the 361 and 262 aren't. 60-65cc saws that weight like a 70cc one makes little sence to me!



+1.... Yep!!!!! I have to agree with Niko on the 70cc class saw part,,,, and I bought a 365 in 05,,, it has been... and still is a great saw,,,, and it was almost $300 cheaper than the 372XP,,, if I had it to do over I would have bought the 372XP hands down,,,,

I guess it's all on what your needs are...

I will say this the 365 pulls a 24" bar very well in large oaks,,, the first time i used it was 3 days after Hurricane Rita storm clean up,,,, on some 36" + wood with absolutely no trouble, so if I had to choose between the 262,,, I'd get the 365!!!!!


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2011)

spike60 said:


> I did mention the weight, and that it would be noticed after extended cutting. It's just that you and I always place different importance on saw weight. But the older I get..........:hmm3grin2orange:


 
Surely you did, but then you dismissed the issue, sort of....


----------



## SawTroll (Jan 12, 2011)

RiverRat2 said:


> +1.... Yep!!!!! I have to agree with Niko on the 70cc class saw part,,,, and I bought a 365 in 05,,, it has been... and still is a great saw,,,, and it was almost $300 cheaper than the 372XP,,, if I had it to do over I would have bought the 372XP hands down,,,,
> 
> I guess it's all on what your needs are...
> 
> I will say this the 365 pulls a 24" bar very well in large oaks,,, the first time i used it was 3 days after Hurricane Rita storm clean up,,,, on some 36" + wood with absolutely no trouble, so if I had to choose between the 262,,, I'd get the 365!!!!!



Really nice to see you around again! :rockn::rockn:


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 12, 2011)

Yea darn nice to see you around again RR Hows the ported 084 that Dean did holding up..


----------



## RiverRat2 (Jan 13, 2011)

SawTroll said:


> Really nice to see you around again! :rockn::rockn:



Yeah,,, been missing you guys!!!!!



Oldsawnut said:


> Yea darn nice to see you around again RR Hows the ported 084 that Dean did holding up..



That thing freaking rocks!!!!!!

Hey have you seen him lately????


----------



## rickyrooster (Jan 13, 2011)

Well youve found this place and that is your first mistake. Wecome by the way to A.S. You will read and read and read. Learning as you go,buying one more saw after another till you wife starts asking what you need with all of the saws. Then will come the muffler modding to get more power, then you will meet someone with a woods ported saw and it will be all over for you. Now youve got to read more to learn the basics of porting and you are hooked for life. To answer your question buy the 365 bigger saw and order the 372 big bore cylinder kit. 1 year from now after you learn the ways of A.S. you will be glad you got the bigger one. It will look good sitting next to that 3120xp you just had to have. Rick!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 13, 2011)

You introduced us and we got together a half dozen times after that... Usually just to go plinking.. We havent hung out in about 6 months... I need to get in touch one of theese days... I know he moved since I saw him last but I think he's still local.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 13, 2011)

Weight becomes a very important issue, especially if you cut a lot of tops and blow-downs. I'm just past 50 and have outfitted my line-up with quite a few 50-55cc saws. They see more use than anything else in the line-up these days, due to their lighter weight, and power to weight ratio.

Up until about 2003, I cut EVERYTHING with a 480CD, a 161, and a rebadged Poulan 141.

I replaced the 161 with a 268XP, then picked up the Echo CS-510, a closed port 55, and .........well, I just got carried away in recent years, what can I say?:hmm3grin2orange:

The choke on my 262XP hasn't been an issue. It may be sort of "cheesy", but at least it doesn't get all f^$ked up when you forget to move the throttle BEFORE you engage it!

As for the outboard clutch, never had a single problem with one to date on any of my saws. Considering the 480CD has about 8 zillion hours on it, they must adequate for what they were designed for?......Cliff


----------



## spike60 (Jan 13, 2011)

Cliff R said:


> Weight becomes a very important issue, especially if you cut a lot of tops and blow-downs. I'm just past 50 and have outfitted my line-up with quite a few 50-55cc saws. They see more use than anything else in the line-up these days, due to their lighter weight, and power to weight ratio.



You talkin bout me??? LOL

I'm also a little past 50. Most of my cutting of late has been tops. Logger/buddy let's me take all I want as he hates messing with them. Like you said, a good 50-55cc saw is plenty of tool for the job.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 13, 2011)

Yep, I discovered the Husqvarna closed port 55 EPA saws by accident. Set up with an 18" .325" bar/chain, they are perfect firewood saws. Plenty of power and rpm's for that sort of work. They are like running a smaller version of a 262XP, very good anti-vibe and very fast in the cut, decent power to weight, etc........Cliff


----------



## Once-ler (Jan 13, 2011)

Cliff R said:


> The choke on my 262XP hasn't been an issue. It may be sort of "cheesy", but at least it doesn't get all f^$ked up when you forget to move the throttle BEFORE you engage it!


 
same here, it's never been an issue for me. it seams more out of the way then the newer design.


----------



## 2rod511 (Jan 13, 2011)

I actually started this thread by accident as I am new to this site and posted it in the wrong category and then posted it in the correct one and got an answer. I ended up buying the 262xp as they were both owned by a friend of mine who harvests timber for a living and both were in relatively the same condition. From what I saw (and the fact he was going to let me have the 262 for about $50 less) the 262 ran circles around the 365. I also got tremendous advice from the people at this site and I am extremely happy with my new saw. The 55 Rancher was a good saw but the trees I got around my house are mainly 200 year old white oaks and I have several of them dead including one that was struck by lightning. I tried to saw one up with the rancher and I was getting nowhere. I heat my house with wood and we go through quite alot of wood each year. I kept my 340 for sawing smaller trees but the 262 doesn't feel any heavier than that 55 Rancher and saws twice as good. I even bought a 24" bar for my new saw and that doesn't seem to slow the saw down in those tough oak logs. I appreciate all the advice but the 262 just felt like the right saw for me.


----------



## ChrisF (Jan 13, 2011)

Congrats! 

Now post some pictures of that bad boy!


----------



## Once-ler (Jan 13, 2011)

2rod511 said:


> the 262 just felt like the right saw for me.


sounds like you made the right choice


----------



## minnnt (Jan 13, 2011)

Congratulations on your new saw. They are an extremely light saw for the power they produce.


----------



## Cliff R (Jan 13, 2011)

+2, congrat's. 

Got any pics?

The 262XP didn't get it's good reputation from being underpowered. 

I really like mine, but it's in such nice shape I hate to use it. I usually beat up on my 268XP or one of my 55 closed port models instead!......Cliff


----------



## Oldsawnut (Jan 13, 2011)

> the 262 doesn't feel any heavier than that 55 Rancher and saws twice as good



Ain't that the truth!!!! No comparison to the homeowner saws


----------



## nmurph (Jan 13, 2011)

congrats.....i think you made the right choice.....keep you chain sharp and it will run the 24" just fine. keep a light hand on it and let the chain speed do the work.


----------



## MGKCARPENTRY (Aug 22, 2013)

*Mikey's Husky262XP*

In Australia, we mainly get Stihl , and Huskies for chainsaws....not much else is worthwhile.
I have had 262XP since 1989 and have absolutely THRASHED it !!! I made timber cattle yards up the farm, felled many trees for firewood and building , have misused it as a mini stump-grinder (NO DIRT!!!) and over the years all I have replaced are the various chains, oil , fuel and spark plugs.

Needless to say , this saw has been very reliable with power, starting and safety.
I even cut down a smaller tree today , with the same confidence and flat out rpm's as per usual 24 years on.
I would recommend this saw or any older 'Professional"Husky as they are built solid but still lighter.
Keep them as sharp as possible at all times would be the main tip from me 
cheers Guys ..enjoyable site.
mgk





Cliff R said:


> You can't go wrong with a 262XP. I have one and it is a great saw everyplace. Even with that said, I do think it's power is somewhat over-rated. It's rated about the same as a 268XP, but ratings are listed on paper, when you are bucking up big logs the 268XP pulls harder and cuts faster. The power curve isn't nearly as "smooth", and the older design isn't as "ergonomic", but the 268XP is stronger than the 262XP non-the-less.
> 
> The only thing I don't like about the 262XP is the small mount bar. As good as it is, it's best suited to an 18" bar 3/8" full chisel. Pulls 20" OK, but I wouldn't want a 24" bar on it in hardwood. Another thing to consider here, IF you have plans of running a 24" bar, the 365 is more attractive.
> 
> The 365 also makes more sense as it's a modern design, and probably has better parts support for it, or will have as they phase out parts for older discontinued models. The idea of putting the 372XP top end on one is also very attractive, IF you ever wear out the 65cc P/C or feel like making a real runner out of it?.....just my 02 on the whole deal......Cliff


----------



## SEAM (Aug 22, 2013)

The 262 was essentially a saw for branching, the largest branching saw as far as I know. It will be perfect for firewood and the like, but it was not designed as an allrounder or for felling large trees etc...
I own one myself and really like it.:msp_wub:


----------



## BigDaddyR (Aug 22, 2013)

You guys do realize the initial tread is 2 1/2 years old right. 

Just making sure..LOL


Rick


----------



## Drew Gould (Oct 4, 2022)

2rod511 said:


> I am looking for a new saw. Right now I own a Husky340 and a 55 rancher ( planning on selling the rancher). I have found 2 saws one is a 262xp and the other is a 365 the specs on both saws are similar and I can get them both for relatively the same price. I am just going to use the saw for my firewood needs. Just wondering if someone more knowledgable than myself had any suggestions on which I should choose. Thanks.


In my personal experience..can never go wrong with a 365.and change the carb and you got a 372.theyre both 70.1 cc


----------



## Sepia (Oct 4, 2022)

Drew Gould said:


> In my personal experience..can never go wrong with a 365.and change the carb and you got a 372.theyre both 70.1 cc


The original 365/365XP was 65cc. It was only the X-Torq that was 71cc.


----------



## sean donato (Oct 4, 2022)

And this thread died in 2013.....


----------



## Sepia (Oct 4, 2022)

With the exception of my 50cc Muruyama, this thread is a lot newer than any saw I own lol.


----------

